# export ISPConfig 2 Web nach ISPConfig 3



## ColossusCH (26. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe soeben eine frische installation gemäss Falko's How to Debian 5 und ISPConfig 3 gemacht (mit 3.0.1)
Es läuft alles super und ich bin begeistert von Eurer Arbeit.
Ich hätte jedoch eine Frage (bitte):
Ist es möglich, ein ISPConfig 2 web nach ISPConfig 3 zu kopieren?

zuerst habe ich in ISPConfig ein neues web angelegt mit dem selben Namen und einstellungen wie das Orginal im ISPConfig 2.

dann habe ich das ganze web mit tar (/var/www/xxxx/web) komprimiert und dann im ISPConfig 3 im selben verzeichniss entpackt.

auch die MySQL datenbank habe ich auf die selbe Weise verschoben.

Was muss ich noch beachten?

Bin ich da komplett auf dem falschen Dampfer (bin absolut kein Profi)?

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Till (26. März 2009)

Das sollte generell so schon funktionieren. ISPConfig 3 benutzt aber andere Web Pfade, dass heißt dass das web auf dem neuen server nicht im gleichen Verzeichnis wie auf dem alten server liegt. Du musst also schauen wo das web Verzeichnis Deines ISPConfig 23 Servers für das neue Web ist und dort musst Du den Inhalt hin kopieren. Außerdem musst Du dann ggf. noch die Eigentümer deiner HTML und Script dateien anpassen, so dass sie mit dem eigentümer des web Verzeichnisses übereinstimmen.


----------

